# Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen



## Andi2008 (13. Oktober 2008)

*Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Da ich meine Festplatte einmal checken lassen wollte habe
ich unter Windows die Prüfung meiner 3 Partitionen veranlasst,
dies kam dann mit der Meldung, dass das beim nächsten Systemstart geschieht, da die Windows-Installation auf der Festplatte ist.
Also habe ich chkdsk einmal durchlaufen lassen, beim neu booten
kam aber wieder der blaue Bildschirm mit chkdsk.
Es kommt ja auch immer der 10 Sekunden Countdown, den man
durch "Drücken einer beliebigen Taste" unterbrechen kann.
Leider kann ich drücken was ich will... chkdsk wird nicht unterbrochen!

Habe eine G15 per USB angeschlossen.
Habe auch schon während des Countdowns die Tastatur raus und reingesteckt, reagiert nicht.

Nächster Schritt war, dass ich während des Hochfahrens den PC ausgemacht habe. Danach kommt ja dann "Windows konnte nicht korrekt hochgefahren werden". Wenn ich da aber "Abgesicherter Modus" anwähle, kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit der Schrift "sysdat wird geladen, zum Abbrechen bitte ESC drücken" und danach nichts mehr.

Hat einer von euch noch einen Tipp?
Wird nach chkdsk nicht Windows gestartet? Hm...

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Mayday21 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*

PS2-Tastatur besorgen und nochmal probieren.
Anscheind ist Deine Tastatur beim POST noch nicht betriebsbereit ...


----------



## killer89 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*

Was man aber im BIOS beheben kann... irgendwas von Enable USB Keyboard oder so, gibts jedenfalls oft im BIOS als Option einzustellen.

MfG


----------



## Mayday21 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*



killer89 schrieb:


> Was man aber im BIOS beheben kann... irgendwas von Enable USB Keyboard oder so, gibts jedenfalls oft im BIOS als Option einzustellen.
> 
> MfG


Stimmt zwar, aber nicht mit ner Tastatur, die das BIOS nicht erkennt:
=> PS2 Tastatur


----------



## killer89 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*

Hmmm... würd ich so nicht sagen... habs auch irgendwie hinbekommen, nach zigmal Entf drücken um ins BIOS zu kommen war ich auf einmal drin, wie und warum? Kp^^, aber habs hinbekommen und bevor die Frage aufkommt: Ja ich hatte auch nen BIOS-Reset drin...

MfG


----------



## Andi2008 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*

Habe keinen PS2-Port an meinem Mainboard.

Versuche es aber gleich mal mit einer anderen Tastatur.


----------



## Andi2008 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*

Hat auch mit der anderen USB-Tastatur nicht geklappt.
Was nun?
Wieso startet nicht Windows nach chkdsk, sondern startet neu und startet wieder chkdsk?


----------



## Sven0815 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*



Andi2008 schrieb:


> Hat auch mit der anderen USB-Tastatur nicht geklappt.
> Was nun?
> Wieso startet nicht Windows nach chkdsk, sondern startet neu und startet wieder chkdsk?



Wäre Interessant welches Board du drinhast. Kommst du echt nicht mit der G15 in´s Bios?  Hab ich noch NIE gehört, wenn die Tastatur an nem (extrernen) HUB hängt schliess sie mal direkt am PC an, ansonsten auf jeden Fall ins Bios und die Tastatur so einstellen das sie angesprochen werden kann , wie Killer schon sagte.

Ansonsten, 2 min googeln -> 

Suchmaschinenergebnisse
3ter Eintrag:
Tätä, deine Antwort

langsam bekomm ich hier im Forum das Gefühl die meisten suchen nur nen doofen der ihnen GoogleErgebnisse postet^^


----------



## killer89 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*



Sven0815 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> langsam bekomm ich hier im Forum das Gefühl die meisten suchen nur nen doofen der ihnen GoogleErgebnisse postet^^


nicht nur du ^^, was aber noch viel schlimmer ist: *Es gibt immer noch so viele Leute, die den Edit-Button nicht kennen/finden... *

MfG


----------



## Andi2008 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*

Es ging darum, dass ich NICHT zu Windows kam, sondern chkdsk in der Dauerschleife war!

Nachdem ich es jetzt aber NOCHMAL durchlaufen lassen habe hat es geklappt und ich konnte Windows starten, auch nach einem Neustart kam kein chkdsk.


----------



## killer89 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chkdsk lässt sich nicht stoppen*

Glückwunsch... und warum haste nicht gleich so viel Geduld? Vielleicht ist ja beim letzten Mal was schief gelaufen 
Wieso, weshalb, warum? Keine Ahnung, aber nu geht ja wieder alles, jetzt können wir auch noch gucken, dass du ins BIOS kommst und du bist wunschlos glücklich  

MfG


----------

